# FBT Dealers in Toronto or Ottawa Area



## ampjunkie

I am looking for dealers of FBT PA monitors either in the Toronto or Ottawa area. I am looking at the FBT Verve 8ma and 12ma series of powered monitors. If anybody knows a good, reputable dealer with excellent pricing, please post or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

In Toronto and Montreal: Moog Audio will order them in for you. Ain't cheap (at least twice the price Springtree was selling them for) and there's a 4-6 week turn around time to import them.

In Ottawa: Quality Entertainment can import them. They were priced pretty much the same as Moog for the 8ma. I never asked them about the 12ma. Same turn around time.

No one carries them in stock here in Canada.

Have you tried any of the Yorkville stuff? I didn't like the NX55P but others on the Fractal forum have nice things to say about the NX35P. I wrote a review of the E10P -- which I'm liking very much now that I've used it with the band. It's certainly adequate and it's readily obtainable (and therefore serviced) here in Canada. I'd certainly love to get my hands on the NA-equivalent of CODA's but for the time being a Yorkville E10P can carry this Axe-Fx stuff just fine.


----------



## ampjunkie

Hi Ian,

Thanks for the info. I wouldn't mind trying out the E10P. Looks like they go for $900 at L&M. I have some older Yorkville monitors and sub for recording, and they work and sound great with the Axe-FX. Just need to translate that into a reasonably compact stereo FRFR setup!





iaresee said:


> In Toronto and Montreal: Moog Audio will order them in for you. Ain't cheap (at least twice the price Springtree was selling them for) and there's a 4-6 week turn around time to import them.
> 
> In Ottawa: Quality Entertainment can import them. They were priced pretty much the same as Moog for the 8ma. I never asked them about the 12ma. Same turn around time.
> 
> No one carries them in stock here in Canada.
> 
> Have you tried any of the Yorkville stuff? I didn't like the NX55P but others on the Fractal forum have nice things to say about the NX35P. I wrote a review of the E10P -- which I'm liking very much now that I've used it with the band. It's certainly adequate and it's readily obtainable (and therefore serviced) here in Canada. I'd certainly love to get my hands on the NA-equivalent of CODA's but for the time being a Yorkville E10P can carry this Axe-Fx stuff just fine.


----------



## messenger

Springtrees website says they aren't carrying the FBTs anymore. When I was searching for one I remeber there was another place that was selling them for $799 (I think).


----------



## ampjunkie

I got a quote from a reputable dealer in the US for $1196 USD for a pair of FBT 8ma's, including UPS shipping, and $80 more using USPS (which I prefer) . Does that sound reasonable? Of course there's still the taxes/duties -- anybody know what to expect there? Will they just slap on 13% tax?



messenger said:


> Springtrees website says they aren't carrying the FBTs anymore. When I was searching for one I remeber there was another place that was selling them for $799 (I think).


----------



## Guest

ampjunkie said:


> I got a quote from a reputable dealer in the US for $1196 USD for a pair of FBT 8ma's, including UPS shipping, and $80 more using USPS (which I prefer) . Does that sound reasonable? Of course there's still the taxes/duties -- anybody know what to expect there? Will they just slap on 13% tax?


No clue. They're made in Italy with parts from China. It likely wont just be GST. Also: who do you use if they die to fix them if you order via the US? Moog? I'd double check. One of the nice things about the Yorkville is an insanely amazing warranty on the new ones with pretty much easy access to replacements anywhere in Canada.


----------



## ampjunkie

Hi Ian,

You are right on that. The E10P looks great, but wish they made something like it but lower power so I can get a stereo pair. $800 a pop is a bit too much if I wanted 2. However, I do have a RCF Art 322A which I could sell towards this. It is in new, essentially mint condition. Not sure what I could get for it, though. 

I might be comparing the 322A with the E10P soon. That would be interesting as they seem to be in the same range. I found that I don't need 400W total, and the 322A seems a bit boomy with the Axe-FX. 

Maybe NX25P in stereo would be a better (and cheaper) option ...




iaresee said:


> No clue. They're made in Italy with parts from China. It likely wont just be GST. Also: who do you use if they die to fix them if you order via the US? Moog? I'd double check. One of the nice things about the Yorkville is an insanely amazing warranty on the new ones with pretty much easy access to replacements anywhere in Canada.


----------



## messenger

http://www.rmcaudiodirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=verve

These guys had good prices when I was looking for the 12ma, just not as good as springtree.


----------



## Guest

ampjunkie said:


> You are right on that. The E10P looks great, but wish they made something like it but lower power so I can get a stereo pair. $800 a pop is a bit too much if I wanted 2. However, I do have a RCF Art 322A which I could sell towards this. It is in new, essentially mint condition. Not sure what I could get for it, though.


Call L&M. They rent. And you can buy used from them. So you could always buy one now, rent 1 and buy it out later. Their used ones were done around $740 if that makes them more palatable. And you only pay GST on used gear. They offer a warranty on the used stuff as well. 



> I might be comparing the 322A with the E10P soon. That would be interesting as they seem to be in the same range. I found that I don't need 400W total, and the 322A seems a bit boomy with the Axe-FX.


Cool. Let me know what you think. I've only been through Yorkville speakers thus far so all I can say is I think the E10P is the best of the Yorkies I've tried.



> Maybe NX25P in stereo would be a better (and cheaper) option ...


I haven't tried an NX25P yet. The 55P and the E10P only. They had no 25P's in when I took the 55P back. If you can try all back-to-back post a review!


----------



## Guest

messenger said:


> http://www.rmcaudiodirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=verve
> 
> These guys had good prices when I was looking for the 12ma, just not as good as springtree.


Check. I'm not sure they'll ship FBT stuff outside the US. There are supplier restrictions.


----------



## messenger

I just cancelled my Springtree order for a 12ma so they might have another spot for an order if anyone wants one.


----------



## gtrchris

I just ordered a 8ma from Springtree-they'll ship to Canada if you have a FedEx account-regardless, I'm having mine sent to my uncle's place in Buffalo.
C


----------



## Guest

gtrchris said:


> I just ordered a 8ma from Springtree-they'll ship to Canada if you have a FedEx account-regardless, I'm having mine sent to my uncle's place in Buffalo.
> C


Cool. When it lands let me know what the damage is. Thanks!


----------



## messenger

I was getting mine sent to the border store in MN (which is about a 45 minute drive). They have a big warehouse there, and people get stuff shipped there and then you just pay $4.


----------



## ampjunkie

Still thinking about a stereo setup of FBT 8ma's. Springtree is still selling them, BTW. The Yorkville E10P looks great, but I have not heard it yet. But a stereo pair is a bit out of my price range as well as weight. I hope to try out these anyways and compare to an RCF 322A I have. I thought about the NX25P, but did not realize how heavy they are ... so I think they are out of the running.

Anybody with some suggestions on a stsreo pair of powered monitors that are under 30 lbs each ... please let me know! I wish Yorkville made an elite series that was lower power and in the $500-600 range ...


----------



## ampjunkie

Wow ... it's been a while since I visited this thread, and I still haven't decided on a good, affordable, relatively lightweight FRFR system. I tried the Yorkville E10P and was disappointed. I rented it from L&M, and the first speaker they gave me sounded like something was blown (which it was). The 2nd was better, but still harsher than a RCF 322A I had on hand. I also had concerns on reliability, and the knobs did not feel that great.

A lot of active class D speakers have been introduced since:
* EV ZXA1
* EV ELX112P
* Yamaha DSR112
* JBL PRX612M
* RCF ART 412A

And the list goes on. Would love to hear people's experience with any of these ...


----------



## Guitar101

If you didn't find what you were looking for, you can check these contacts.

Please call me toll free about FBT at 1-866-449-8177

Steve Villeneuve, National Sales Manager
[email protected]
---------------------------------------------
Audio Distributors International
6 - 1275 Newton Street
Boucherville, QC
Canada, J4B 5H2
Tel: (450) 449-8177
Fax: (450) 449-8180
Welcome to ADI - Bienvenue chez ADI
[email protected]


----------

